# Help with HGH



## Dusty Mason (Sep 9, 2016)

Hello! When I used my last HGH batch i got moles on my skin. 
It happened about few weeks ago. So i want to stop using it and order somewhere else.
Can you help me, where you get your HGH or what kind of GH you using now?
Pls share your experience! Thanks!


----------



## stonetag (Sep 9, 2016)

Get 'em fellers!!!!


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 9, 2016)

I make my own


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 9, 2016)

what lab from china are you running...??


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 9, 2016)

Sounds like you were running melanomatropin.


----------



## motown1002 (Sep 9, 2016)

Didn't we see some other dude with the same signature line a few months ago?  Same dude maybe?


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 9, 2016)

GNC has really good gh boosters....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 9, 2016)

motown1002 said:


> Didn't we see some other dude with the same signature line a few months ago?  Same dude maybe?



OR a mod that needs new material


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 10, 2016)

Just....no.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Sep 10, 2016)

motown1002 said:


> Didn't we see some other dude with the same signature line a few months ago?  Same dude maybe?



That guy was suggesting ...suck a certain flavor this guy is calling all mean dicks 

Splitting hairs I know but hey Mellinials


----------

